# 2 wild spawns today



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

Today I got 2 wild spawns wild caught Mahachai and Wild caught guitar Smaragdina.

The mahachai was unusual in the fact that even while spawning the female kept biting the males lip and sie if he didn't embrace fast enough, it was comical..on the bad end though I didn't see him put any eggs into the nest ru row...

The Smaragdinas are a bit different to spawn this is the second time for these guys, the slightest bump or motion sends thee guys into flight, so I used a dish pan that is brown and put it on a cushion so the bumps from walking would not send them flying funny thing the females are very tiny and I can not believe the eggs that came out, same with my Stiktos spawn which is the biggest so far for my wilds.
The Guitar is my very favorite out of the wilds NOTHING can beat the perfect fom and shape of these guys and when they ar colored up .....Magnificent!
I love all my wilds and next week my favorite will be my Mahachais again or no Stiktos or...well..it isn't easy they are all the best!!


----------



## Riverotter (May 15, 2013)

Awesome! The wilds are so fascinating.


----------

